# My 5-string sweep practice pattern



## Chris (Apr 21, 2004)

This might be a bit gimp until I get the hang of posting tab on the web, but here goes.

This is a simple 5 string sweep practice pattern. It's obviously movable, but this one's in Amaj for the sake of, well the sake of posting it.  


```
E------------ 9-^-12---------------] 
B---------10--------10-------------]
G-------9---------------9----------]
D----11------------------11--------]
A-12-----------------------12------]
E----------------------------------]
```
 
I start on the A with my ring finger, and use my pinky for the quick pull off on the 12th.


----------

